# How to relax your hyper poo



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I found this on You Tube by accident and tried it out on Clyde after throwing squeaky toys for the past hour!
OMG it chilled him out completely - he zonked out! 
Give it a go it was very funny....

http://youtu.be/EdqpYsEL0cA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdqpYsEL0cA


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Brilliant!! Both dogs laid down looking at the screen and enjoyed the music with inquisitive looks on their faces. Priceless!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

That's incredible - Polly watched the screen through the first one then curled up on my lap during the second and is now fast asleep. zzzzzzzzzzzz....

Toffin
x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Meadow and Jenna were just entering hyper mode, so reading your post couldn't have been more timely! I played the video, and both looked a little bemused, then Jenna lay down and Meadow took herself into her bed and went to sleep!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm reading this at work so can't look at the video but now can't wait to get home and see it and it's only 9.25am! Roll on 4.30.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hmmmmm didn't just relax the dogs, yawn...


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

I've downloaded one of these CD's from Itunes. Seems to have a positive effect on Raffy - he's curled up in his bed now. Thought I might play it to him when we have to leave him, we usually put the radio on, not that he usually has a problem with being left on his own. Also I thought it might be good to play in the car as long as I don't nod off whilst driving


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh dear I must have a mad puppy then  I played this and Pepsi freaked out running in and out the room looking at it and barking. Very funny though


----------

